# My Electric Chair & Michael Myers



## hwldknights (Sep 8, 2009)

I Made my chair out of oak 4 x 4s,the back & foot area are planks that i ripped down,the straps are expansion joint material that i got from work and the buckles are brass that i got off of ebay,the is a work light that I got from menards and took it apart and ran the cord through copper water pipe and put a strobe light bulb in it,I used lag screws.I like the way the heads look showing on the chair,then stained it.The chair is full size and heavy.Im 6'1 and I can sit in just fine and michael is my size.
Michaels body I used chicken wire and zip ties to hold it together,the blue suit,boots gloves are mine that I used at work,blacked out his eyes in the mask.
These are my fav halloween props and ? please free to ask and thanks for looking at my pics.


----------



## hwldknights (Sep 8, 2009)

Heres a side view


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

*MM in Chair*

Love these photos. *Mind if I borrow this idea?* My Michael is large and always tough to keep it standing. I usually stand him on a support then up against the house just to be sure he doesn't fall. then I shine a spotlight on him, It looks cool but your setup would solve my support problems!


----------



## hwldknights (Sep 8, 2009)

Please do madmomma and Thanks


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

*MM Chair*

Will post pix when done giving credit (2U) where it's due!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

I really like that ideal Michael Myers in the electric chair brilliant!!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a nice prop. I like the look of the chair. That basic wood leather look is just nasty. In the best of ways.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks great! I used Jason in my chair.


----------



## wickedwitchwest (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice job on the chair...looks great.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

You can check out "Morbid Manor 09" to see how my Michael Myers Electric Chair turned out. The idea came from your chair *hwldknights*. I didn't get a chance to make it until the day before Halloween and it still needs a lot of finishing touches, but your pictures motivated me to even make one. THANKS!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

That is one nasty (best way of course), heavy duty looking piece of prop! Very nice.


----------

